# How To Fix A Broken Vinaigrette?



## chefethan (Feb 4, 2016)

Hi guys the apprentice made a balsamic vinegarette today and it is split just wondering if we can save it


----------



## frankie007 (Jan 17, 2015)

By definition vinaigrette is oil and acid of some kind plus salt/pepper, this dressing will not emulsify it will always separate so all you need to do is shake it well before using. If you wanted it to emulsify add some mustard to your acid(vinegar/lemon juice) whisk this well and then add oil slowly to it at first and than in steady stream. Hope this helps .

PS always dissolve salt in acid first before adding oil as you can't season your vinaigrette later because salt doesn't dissolve in oil


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

chefethan said:


> Hi guys the apprentice made a balsamic vinegarette today and it is split just wondering if we can save it


Yes.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

You have to remake it.  Make a smaller batch and then drizzle the broken vinaigrette into the freshly made vinaigrette.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Assuming the ratios are correct, put a stick blender in it. Let it rest on bottom, turn it on and slowly pull it upward.


----------



## grande (May 14, 2014)

*assuming the ratios are correct. Big rookie move is leaving out a liquid componant.


----------



## chef7734 (Apr 13, 2011)

You can also use xanthan gum to stabilize the emulsions.


----------



## laurenlulu (Sep 9, 2012)

Wisk in mustard or egg yolk.

Jakers you crack me up!


----------



## chefethan (Feb 4, 2016)

Thanks for the help guys


----------

